# TulsaJeff: Tutorial on Rolling Up Fatty Question



## silverwolf636 (Jan 7, 2010)

Admin, 
I had some questions about rolling up my fattys from some newbies. I spent almost 4 yrs in college with computer science learning algorithms and I think I took my little tutorial a little too far. What I ended up with is a tutorial with 16 pics.  Would it be best if I just uploaded them to my photobucket and put up a link to them pages or should I just put up the pics on here? 

Thanx 
--ray--


----------



## fire it up (Jan 7, 2010)

Personally if you asked me Ray I would be interested in checking out the entire thing and last I knew (unless it has changed) you could add up to a total of 30 pics in a post, though I could be off.
Anyway, that is just my couple of pennies tossed out there.


----------



## capt dan (Jan 7, 2010)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=68353&page=8


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh well, looks like I wasted my time then. 

--ray--


----------



## capt dan (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm suprised you didn't see it sooner. I made that post in July of 08 and you joined in May.

I wouldn't say you wasted  your time though. I would go ahead and post it. Either in this thread or make a seperate one.


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 7, 2010)

Doesn't hurt to post it anyhow. If people posted 20, i would look at them all


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 7, 2010)

I agree with the others. Go ahead and post it. You should be ok with adding lots of pictures. If needed do the first part then do another post in the same thread to finish it.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 7, 2010)

I Agree, post it never too many tutorials and many people do them different...


----------



## morkdach (Jan 7, 2010)

POST IT PLEASE


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 7, 2010)

I've posted it in the FATTY section
--ray--


----------



## john3198 (Jan 8, 2010)

My 2 cents (you know they don't have that c thingy symbol on my keyboard anymore...LOL)

I think the this forum's main purpose is to share ideas, experiences, and to teach all of us how to better enjoy what is clearly for most members a hobby as well as a way to fix dinner.

As a relative newcomer (a month or so), I have learned a lot in a short time thanks to members like you that take the time to put together really good tutorials. I try to do the same with my experiences. 

While there are many many posts on the site of how to do this or that, new methods and ideas certainly are the key to sustaining member interest. 

My philosophy is, if you smoke it, post it, and do it so that others can learn. Sure, maybe it has been done before - what hasen't? But when you put your post up, you will no doubt catch the attention of many that weren't around to see the last great tutorial on "XYZ" or couldn't find it if they searched.

You didn't waste your time, Ray. Keep up the great work. We all benefit from the efforts and dedication of members like you.


----------

